# Next SuperHero film???



## The Master™ (Jul 18, 2004)

So, which SuperHero movie, do you think should be made next???

Personally I'd like to see either:

Green Lantern (Hal Jordan or John Stewart or both)... Starting from the beginning... Where an alien lands on earth and sends forth his rings beam to find a suitable replacement... Learning all about the Green Lantern Corps... Would be CGI heavy... What with all the non-humanoid Green Lanterns!!! Maybe even include the Manhunters (the robots who preceeded the GLC)... And all the fun stuff with that ring, the recharge lantern, and the mantra!!!

or

Green Arrow (Oliver Queen) maybe with Black Canary (grrrrr...  )... Showing some real humanity - maybe even down to Green Arrow having Speedy (later called Arsenal) as his side-kick, and the turmoil there was when Speedy became a drug addict!!! And the relationship between Arrow and Canary!!!

Just my thoughts!!!


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 19, 2004)

Diaper Man?  Just kidding.  Since I was never into comics I'm only vaguely aware of the characters so I wouldn't even know where to begin to suggest.  How about the Tick?  Him I know.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 19, 2004)

Mighty Mouse ("Here I come to save the day..."). 

And the frightening thing is, I'm only half joking.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 19, 2004)

As I understand it, the next likely to see the light of day is The Fantastic Four. 

Personally, I just wish that somebody would have the gumption to release the 60s Batman Tv series on DVD. IMO still the best and funniest of the lot


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jul 19, 2004)

V For Vendetta!!! I suppose Quentin Tarantino could do a good job of it - it would be a mix of a very stylish noir feel and some all out ultraviolence. It doesn't really matter who plays V, to an extent, but it would be cool if Jude Law played the part.


----------



## benbert (Jul 19, 2004)

green latern would be awesome, and if the fantastic four has a lot of potential. i'd like to see them make a good captain america, or just go all out and make a justice league movie.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 19, 2004)

Batman: the Dark Knight Returns by Frank Miller.

 I know Watchmen is in the pipeline. 

 If they could do a decent feature of either, you would have a classic.


----------



## ravenus (Jul 19, 2004)

Anybody here seen the *Batman: Dead End* short film made by *Sandy Collora*? It's available as a free download. I don't recall the link right now so you'll have to do a google. It's technically spectacular gven that it's an indy done on a low budget, and damn good fun.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 19, 2004)

I own a copy of the Fantastic Four film.  It was so bad that the producers refused to release it, and instead decided to re make it from scratch.  It is really bad.  Having just read the first two Wolverine graphic novels I would like to see his story be told, but I know that there are much better stories to be told.  Maybe Super Ted or Bananaman, or what about Supergran?


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 19, 2004)

> just go all out and make a justice league movie



They did, for TV a few years back. I've never seen it but it's meant to be pretty awful.

On Wolverine: I'm thinking that his story will probably be an arc through subsequent (if any) x-men movies. He's definitely got one of the better backgrounds and the tale is certainly worth telling - although the demise of Lady DeathStryke in x-men 2 may have been a tad short sighted  given her important role in Logan's past.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 19, 2004)

There is actually a Fantastic Four movie coming up - darn if I can;t remember the name of Reed Richard's actor...


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 19, 2004)

Ioan Gruffudd

http://www.superherohype.com/fantasticfour/index.php?id=1731


----------



## Ivo (Jul 20, 2004)

benbert said:
			
		

> green latern would be awesome...


I would love to see a Green Lantern movie as well.  GL doesn't have the following that Batman, Spider-Man, etc. have so I'm not sure how well it would do at the box office.  For this reason a larger studio might pass and it could end up like that pathetic Captain America movies a number of years back...I would hope not.

But, at this point I think it would be a while before they did this one...


----------



## silvercloak (Jul 20, 2004)

knivesout said:
			
		

> V For Vendetta!!! I suppose Quentin Tarantino could do a good job of it - it would be a mix of a very stylish noir feel and some all out ultraviolence. It doesn't really matter who plays V, to an extent, but it would be cool if Jude Law played the part.


 
I just bought that about a week ago. I saw you talking about it on a different thread. I must say that it is excellent.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jul 20, 2004)

Yes, V For Vendetta is a bit of a personal cult favourite, if such a thing is possible.


----------



## benbert (Jul 22, 2004)

on this subject i just noticed the latest Ctrl-Alt-Del http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/images/comics/20040721.jpg


----------



## McMurphy (Aug 2, 2004)

*Batman Begins*



			
				I said:
			
		

> Batman: the Dark Knight Returns by Frank Miller.
> 
> I know Watchmen is in the pipeline.
> 
> If they could do a decent feature of either, you would have a classic.


Frank Miller's Dark Knight Returns was great.  Speaking of Batman, the next superhero movie that I am really looking forward to is Batman Begins, which will focus of Bruce Wayne's early life as Batman.  It is being directed by Christopher Nolan (who did Memento and Insomnia), and the man who will be putting on the cape this time around is Christian Bale (who was in, among other things, Reign of Fire and the remake of American Psycho).  The main villian, Scarecrow, is being played by 28 Days Later's Cillian Murphy.

Check out the teaser-trailer for it here.


----------



## Leto (Feb 17, 2005)

ravenus said:
			
		

> Anybody here seen the *Batman: Dead End* short film made by *Sandy Collora*? It's available as a free download. I don't recall the link right now so you'll have to do a google. It's technically spectacular gven that it's an indy done on a low budget, and damn good fun.


http://www.theforce.net/fanfilms/shortfilms/batman_deadend/
and yes it's a great one.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 17, 2005)

benbert said:
			
		

> green latern would be awesome, and if the fantastic four has a lot of potential. i'd like to see them make a good captain america, or just go all out and make a justice league movie.


 


			
				Foxbat said:
			
		

> They did, for TV a few years back. I've never seen it but it's meant to be pretty awful.


 
I had the "pleasure" of watching it - pretty rubbish in a 'made for tv' kind of way.
It was like a bad episode of friends with silly costumes and crappy special effects thrown in.
The film which has as it's main badguy; "The Weather-man!" who special power is to make it rain!
Not quite sure why they needed someone with complete mastery of fire, someone with complete mastery over ice, a shape-shifting telepath with super-strength and a man who can function at speeds barely visible to the human eye to take him down really 

I would like to see a Silver Surfer or Dr. Strange movie made.
I did like the recent Hellboy movie as well, and I like the look of the new Sin City one, from the bits I've seen of it.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 17, 2005)

It would have to be Nipple Man!!!!!

http://www.campchaos.com/show.php?iID=174

You know it's wrong!!!!!

and

You know you want it!!!!!


----------



## GrownUp (Feb 22, 2005)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> I own a copy of the Fantastic Four film.  It was so bad that the producers refused to release it, and instead decided to re make it from scratch.  It is really bad.  Having just read the first two Wolverine graphic novels I would like to see his story be told, but I know that there are much better stories to be told.  Maybe Super Ted or Bananaman, or what about Supergran?




Super Ted. Absolutely! A mixture of live-action and cgi. The buddy-movie aspect of it, Spotty and Super Ted. Like Starsky and Hutch.


----------



## Leto (Feb 22, 2005)

What if the contrary was done ? I.E. if film hero (or anti-hero) were made into comics ? Would you buy it ?



			
				 " "Lying in the gutter" today column (with a green light)" said:
			
		

> Avatar have the licenses to the New Line Cinema movie monsters. Written by Brian Pulido, in full colour, they are "Nightmare on Elm Street" drawn by Juan Jose Ryp, "Texas Chainsaw Massacre" by Jacen Burrows and "Friday the 13th" by Mike Wolfer. In the full X-rated tradition of the originals.


You can see covers here in the original column Krueger in comics could be interesting, IMO.


----------



## GrownUp (Feb 22, 2005)

What about the characters in the Matrix? Do they already have comic-book origins? They would look *very* cool in pen and ink.


----------



## Leto (Feb 22, 2005)

Check here : http://whatisthematrix.warnerbros.com/rl_cmp/comics_new_front.html adn here :http://www.grovel.org.uk/reviews/matrix01/matrix01.htm about Matrix comics.


----------

